# Injections-A patient came



## SarahJohnson1976 (Feb 11, 2009)

A patient came into the office for severe migraines.  They have her 25 mg of phenergan amd then 60 of toradol.

1) would this be bundled with the office visit or can I append 25 modifier on the visit? 

or if I can bill them seperate then....

2)With the phenergan J2550 would you need a modifier for reduced services since the full amount was not given?  

3)96372 - can I charge for 2?

Thanks for your help

Sarah


----------



## pamtienter (Feb 11, 2009)

If the patient came in and had the office visit, you can bill for that. You can billl the J codes for the meds too, without a modifier on the visit. J2550 says "up to 50mg" so that code would be appropriate for 25mg and you wouldn't need a modifier. 

CPT 96372 isn't billed separately unless the E/M is separately identifiable from that service. If documentation supports billing both, then you'd need a 25 modifier on the visit E/M.


----------

